# new member



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

hello,
I have never been in a chat room before. My husband and I will hopefully be having ICSI in the new year. Just looking for people going through the same experience to share thoughts etc.


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Sammy
Welcome to FF.
You will find all of ther boards and the members on FF very very helpful. Ladies going through ICSI can help you with anything you need to know and FF had a dedicated board for members going through ICSI which is on the main forum page.
Wishing you the best of luck
Chick


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Sammy,

Well i was new to this too a couple of months ago, but I'm sure you will soon get the hang of it.  I warn you though - it is very addictive!!!  

If you're not sure where to start, check out the index page and look through the topics then you can just choose the areas you are interested in.  Otherwise it can be a bit daunting and too much to all take in at once.

Good luck with everything.

Love Olwen


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sammy  

I am new to this as well, I only joined a couple of weeks ago. I am currently on day 5 of my 2 week wait following ICSI treatment.

All the girls on here are great, if there is anything you need to know I am sure someone will have the answer.

If you feel you would like an individual to chat to as well you can just click on my name & send me a message.

Hope 2005 is the year your dreams come true.  

Shelly77


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support, it is just nice to know that there are other people out there going through the same experiences as us.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Sammy
If you're starting your ICSI in January come and join us on the January/February cycle buddies board - we'll all be going through our treatment together so we can hold your hand  

Best of luck,
Claire x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Sammy

I just wanted to wish you a warm welcome to Fertility friends 

This is a brilliant site for going through TTC

I hope that you gain lots of support whilst going through ur tx and make lots of friends

Best wishes    

Emilyxx


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks Claire, although ICSI may unfortunately have to be delayed for a month or two as I have to have an op for an adhesion on my cervix and I don't know if I will get this done before Xmas. Why does your AF never arrive on time when you want it to??    I hope I am doing ok on this message board - I am sure I will get to grips with it after lots of practice!!


----------



## mandy123 (Jul 27, 2004)

hiya sammy just saying hya to ya ive just got my bfp on 3rd dec with 1st cycle icsi after 7 years ttc so it defo works ours was unexplained so we are so delighted good luck it will be a rollercoaster but stay strong and be calm what will be will be lots of love mandy123 xxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Sammy!
Theres a 'Male factor thread' on the ICSI board which you are more than welcome to join!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,19029.80.html
We are friendly bunch, just dive straight in!
Best wishes
Lizi


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

Mandy
congratulations i bet you are over the moon!
I hope that my tx goes as well - got my first cycle in Feb/Mar (I hope).


Dee x


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Mandy, that is amazing news - I wish you all the best and let's hope we are all successful in our endeavours.  I will know where to come with all my questions. 
Sammy


----------



## sammy1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Dee, I will also hopefully be having my first cycle in Feb/March - fingers crossed. I am gradually realising quite how addictive this site is!
Sammy


----------

